# Edwin Sandys on sola scriptura



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 13, 2019)

Let any thing but the written word of God take place in matters of faith, and who seeth not that the very main sea of heresies must needs break in upon the Church of Christ? ...

For more, see Edwin Sandys on sola scriptura.

P.S. There does not seem to be an obvious sub-forum for posts dealing with sola scriptura or the inspiration and inerrancy of scripture. "The Scriptures" seems to be the correct forum, but I was stumped in relation to the proper sub-forum.


----------

